# 1990 maxima wont do anything...batt good ..help



## rebel1860 (Oct 27, 2005)

help i have a 1990 nissan maxima..it has 300000 miles and was running fine
till the other day! after driving it all day...i brought it home parked it ...went out the next morn ..nothing! no lights wont start .....nothing not even inside lights!
batt is fine .... i even tried jumping it with our caddy! still no lights in or out ..nothing

i have one of those cig lighters batt jumpers ..when i plug it in...i can get the window wipers to work ...but nothing else! strange i know ..but the wipers wont work when i jumped it with the other car..???? only if i plug up the cigg batt charger...but thats the only thing thats works is the wipers....but they stop working as soon as i unplug the charger from the cigg lighter!

i have turned a few bolts in my time..............but this is strange!


help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

how many volts is the battery charging? 12.6 volts and under is not good. Also, check all the fuses (under hood) and battery connections. When you go to turn the car on does it even click, or no sound?


----------



## rebel1860 (Oct 27, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> how many volts is the battery charging? 12.6 volts and under is not good. Also, check all the fuses (under hood) and battery connections. When you go to turn the car on does it even click, or no sound?



i checked the battery connections...there tight and clean

looked at the fuses under the hood and inside on the drivers side

didnt see any blown

no click and no sound from the starter at all...

im getting nothing at all..i wiggled the batt wires and followed them to the started and alt...no breaks or bad spots that i can see.....im lost on this one please help !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

rebel1860 said:


> i checked the battery connections...there tight and clean
> 
> looked at the fuses under the hood and inside on the drivers side
> 
> ...


once again, what is the standing voltage on the battery? you need to have a good voltage coming from the battery. your gonna have to check for a voltage drop. how old is the battery? considering that your car has 300,000k miles Im guessing you need a new battery or your battery cables need to be replaced. if your capable of doing a voltage drop test I would do that first. Also check to see if the starter solenoid is getting voltage. you can also take out the starter and check if thats the problem. I dont know why but im starting to think the problem is the starter, i kinda got a flash back on a similiar problem but i cant remember the symptoms.

ps-worry about the starting issue first mostlikely thats causing the interior problem aswell. 

I looked around and here are the possible things to ur symptom.
*Engine will not rotate when attemting to start*

1- battery terminals loose or corroded (this is fine as you said)

2-battery discharged of faulty (you didnt answer the voltage question) so i dont know what to tell ya.

3-Automatic transaxle not fully in park or (manual tranny) clutch pedal not fully depressed.

4-broken loose or disconnected wiring in the starting circuit.

5-starter motor pinion jammed in flywheel ring gear.

6-starter solenoid faulty.

7-starter motor faulty.

8-ignition switch faulty.( this could also be one of the big ones to check)

9-starter pinion or flywheel teeth worn or broken.

10-defective battery.

they are placed from 1-10 obviously... 1= greatest fault, 10= least fault.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

for got to ask...before this happened how good did the car start? was it noisy, rough, did it take more than 3 seconds to start? <<<all symptoms of a bad starter.


----------



## rebel1860 (Oct 27, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> for got to ask...before this happened how good did the car start? was it noisy, rough, did it take more than 3 seconds to start? <<<all symptoms of a bad starter.



let me say i think you all for helping me with this

the car always started fine....the batt test i will do tonite....

i have put a new alt in about a year ago......

the car has had a rough idle for the last few months
but it always started and ran fine......
i belive the batt is fine but ill take it out and have it tested

could it be a fuse somewhere in the pos batt cable? im still lost ?


----------

